# Wester PA'ers 2011 Get Together



## djrockinsteve (Feb 10, 2011)

Mark your calendar for March 12th for another group get together. All are invited (Don't know how I'm going to find seats for 6,000 members) to my place in the South Hills of Pittsburgh. We can start around 2 or 3:00 in the afternoon for food, wine and usual exagerated story telling.

I figured that making it early afternoon would allow those who have to get up early (Dan) to make the voyage can still get home at a reasonable bedtime, or we can make it into a sleepover?

Weather permitting of course and I'm planning a dual candy cane wine evaluation along with possibly our Jalapeno Wine. I have the entire evening saved for us so no one has to leave early if they don't want too.

If you would like to attend post below and I'll send you the address and directions as we get closer. Bring your spouse and plan on having a great time.

On another note Thank you to all of you over the past year who have made this a great hobby and a real joy for us. We love it!

Steve and Marilyn


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 10, 2011)

Calendar is marked! Now I have to find some of the peppermint syrup Tom got, for my Candy Cane wine.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey that's my Mom!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 10, 2011)

DUH, how do you spell MILF or how about WMMILF WM= wine maker


----------



## Julie (Feb 11, 2011)

Mike & I will be there. What do want us to bring besides wine?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 11, 2011)

I got everything. No need to bring anything but yourselves and maybe some restraints for Dan. Spring is around the corner and you know how he gets


----------



## Julie (Feb 11, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> I got everything. No need to bring anything but yourselves and maybe some restraints for Dan. Spring is around the corner and you know how he gets



Should I bring the muzzle too?


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 11, 2011)

Julie said:


> Should I bring the muzzle too?




If your refering to the one in you old avatar, he may enjoy that.....LOL


----------



## Julie (Feb 11, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> If your refering to the one in you old avatar, he may enjoy that.....LOL



Oh good one Doug,


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 11, 2011)

Gosh, I really have no idea what you guys are talking about.


----------



## almargita (Feb 11, 2011)

Great looking portrait of you & your cat Dan......

Steve:
I will be coming with the wife (Helen), need directions & if I can bring anything else..... Will be bringing some of my wine ireguardless....

Al


----------



## Flem (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm so sad I can't make it. I really am. I'm going to have to drown my sorrow in some Florida sunshine. Have a great time. I'll try to catch you at the next one. Dan and Julie, thanks for the well wishes. Mike


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 13, 2011)

We'll be there. Hope there is not a problem bringing the little one. Let us know what you want us to bring and we'll talk about you open dates for sometime in May later.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 13, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> We'll be there. Hope there is not a problem bringing the little one. Let us know what you want us to bring and we'll talk about you open dates for sometime in May later.



Doug the birthday girl is no problem! Bring her as I know we will get along well since we are the same age. I was going to set up my system for some music but she can watch a movie on the big screen. Bring some if you like or choose from a wide assortment of our collection.

You need not bring anything as I am planning on a bunch of food and cheese to cleanse your pallet between wines. I'll have some chicken tenders and fries too.


----------



## Daisy317 (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a bridal shower the following weekend... I wish I could come


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 16, 2011)

Daisy317 said:


> I have a bridal shower the following weekend... I wish I could come



Come on that's a lame excuse! Your party is the following weekend not this particular Saturday. Sheesh you're just getting married, everyone does that several times LOL
Really Daisy, thats a bummer as we all look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Daisy317 (Feb 16, 2011)

Not my shower... I just started a new job and I can't get off two weekends in a row 

Are we planning anything this summer?


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 16, 2011)

OH Yeah! Probably every couple of months or so.


----------



## Daisy317 (Feb 16, 2011)

Well then count me in for any gathering in June or beyond... Just let me know at least 3 weeks out so I can request off...


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 16, 2011)

Daisy317 said:


> Not my shower... I just started a new job and I can't get off two weekends in a row QUOTE]
> 
> Daisy, what time sre you finished. My wife plans, whether any others are, going into the evening. Of course she doesn't have far to go.
> 
> My step daughter and son in law may come over. He's a beer brewing newbie. Maybe Mike could give him a tip or two.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 25, 2011)

Okeedoakee, 2 weeks away from the party. Those that will be attending PM me with your e mail address and I'll send you directions. We are in the South Hills of Pittsburgh and easy to find.

I found some extra wine glasses so we should be good for all the sampleing. Again I'll have food here and you need only bring your smiles.

Thanks


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 25, 2011)

Steve can you send us a list of winemakers that will be there so we can plan accordingly on what wine we want to bring to share.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 25, 2011)

Currently here's who I have attending.

Dan and his wife
Julie and Mike
Doug and his wife and lil one
Al and his wife
My step daughter and her husband (new beer maker)

Plus a few others possibly. Should know for sure next week or first of following week. There are some other Pittsburgh folks but haven't seen them on here recently.

Let me know and I'll keep you posted.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 25, 2011)

Looks like a decent list so far. We'll have to figure out your availability so Olesia and I can plan one end of April/May timeframe at our place.


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 5, 2011)

We'll bring a cheese and pepperoni tray along with various wines. It't the least we can contribute to the get together. Looking forward to a good time.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 5, 2011)

Yea the forecast looks good and we are busy preparing the facility for all. Just bottled my pineapple skeeter pee and I'll chill some in advance.


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 9, 2011)

Well Guys and Gals, we're only 3 days til the big shin dig at Steves. Here's what I have that I can bring. I'll leave it up to those attending to decide and then I'll see if I that's actually what gets brought. Availaible at 6 mths old are the following whites, I have personally tried all and I enjoy them as does my beautiful wife.

Chablis, Malvasia Blanc, and Johanessburg Reisling.

At 5 months I have

Spiced Apple (one of my favorites), and 3 varieties of Muscadine.

Almost a year: Cab Franc and Chianti. May save the chianti since I have some promised out already.

It's hell not having a stock that has properly aged.

Can we also get a rough count again. I believe 6 forum members and spouses plus 2 adult children...?

Steve, I have Marilyn's request set aside already.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 10, 2011)

We are just about ready. I finally finished washing all of my bottles and packing them up. They sure can accumulate quick. I put security tags on all the wine after I heard about Julie raiding Dan's cellar. We'll keep an eye or two on her.

Going to have plenty of food and snacks and I have several versions of skeeter pee chilling. Looking forward to an enjoyable evening.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 10, 2011)

Sounds pretty good Steve. We are looking forward to it. Will there be any wine there?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 10, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Will there be any wine there?



Yes. I'm going to pick up a box wine for you.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 10, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> Yes. I'm going to pick up a box of wine for you.



Thank you. You're da partier


----------



## Redtrk (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh how I wish I could make this one but I can't. Too much stuff going on here this weekend or I would head on over. 

Have fun!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 10, 2011)

Rick we'll miss ya but there will be penty more parties as soon as it warms and drys up. Lots of flooding around my area and roads closed.


----------



## Julie (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh Steve, you may think you have your wine cellar secured but I have already taken steps..........


Not sure what wine I am bringing but I'll bring a box full.


----------



## Julie (Mar 10, 2011)

Redtrk said:


> Oh how I wish I could make this one but I can't. Too much stuff going on here this weekend or I would head on over.
> 
> Have fun!




Well, I will probably have the annual get together this July. Try and plan on coming to that one.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 10, 2011)

Julie said:


> Oh Steve, you may think you have your wine cellar secured but I have already taken steps..........



Julie forget it. I don't think it's going to be difficult to get to his wine. You see, knowing Marilyn the way we do all the good stuff has been removed from the premises.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 10, 2011)

ALRIGHT THAT DOES IT. WE ARE INSTITUTING SOME HIGH LEVEL SECURITY MEASURES AROUND HERE.

I thought bringing Titan over would be enough but if you feed him a carrot and rub his belly he'll help you pack the bottles and carry them to your car. 

Marilyn and I are heading out to get the worlds largest safe and installing it tonight. All the bottles will be lo-jacked for tracking purposes as well as a moat in front of the wine room.

Better bring a ladder if you want to trek across that one.


----------



## Redtrk (Mar 10, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Rick we'll miss ya but there will be penty more parties as soon as it warms and drys up. Lots of flooding around my area and roads closed.



I think I'll wait for a warm one anyway so I can make a bike trip out of it. Thanks!


----------



## Flem (Mar 10, 2011)

Looks like some nasty weather in the offing. Hopefully, it will clear out before Saturday. Have fun and BE SAFE!!!


----------



## Brian (Mar 10, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> ALRIGHT THAT DOES IT. WE ARE INSTITUTING SOME HIGH LEVEL SECURITY MEASURES AROUND HERE.
> 
> I thought bringing Titan over would be enough but if you feed him a carrot and rub his belly he'll help you pack the bottles and carry them to your car.
> 
> ...




Now Steve that dosen't sound very hospitable...... Wheres the love....


----------



## Flem (Mar 10, 2011)

Julie said:


> Well, I will probably have the annual get together this July. Try and plan on coming to that one.



Julie,
Do you have a tentative date for the July get-together? Thanks!


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 10, 2011)

There may not be any Noble Muscadine for distribution on Saturday unless I take it from the top of the carboy and rack into 1 3 gallon and a 1 gallon. I checked it this morning and I dropped some fine sediment and some crystals since last racking. I racked off the fine sediment on my lunch break. Very good IMHO.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 10, 2011)

Doug wouldn't it make more sense to just rack it off into 3 one gallon jugs and just pass those out? 

I would leave it alone and not touch it until its ready.


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 10, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Doug wouldn't it make more sense to just rack it off into 3 one gallon jugs and just pass those out?
> 
> I would leave it alone and not touch it until its ready.



I think that is the plan. I'll distribute it at the next GTG.


----------



## Redtrk (Mar 10, 2011)

BTW which of you gave me the Niagra when I was over there? Vicki and I *LOVED* it and would like the recipe!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 10, 2011)

What did the label say or look like? Tall Ships?


----------



## Redtrk (Mar 11, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> What did the label say or look like? Tall Ships?



I will check it when I get home.


----------



## Julie (Mar 11, 2011)

Flem,

Probably looking at the second weekend in July.


----------



## Julie (Mar 12, 2011)

Just got back from Steve's. What a great time, thanks Steve for having this. And hope you enjoyed your birthday cake.


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 12, 2011)

Got home about an hour or so ago. Had a great time and it's aways great to spend time with friends. Thanks to Steve and Marilyn for hosting today's gathering.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 12, 2011)

Steve thanks to you and Marilyn for being such wonderful hosts. I reached in my pocket and found a pair of pink p...oh never mind I left them under the kitchen table.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 12, 2011)

Al, Dan, Doug, Julie and steve






Steve entertaining Doug's Daughter and future daughter inlaw.






Al, Mikez, Mike (Julie's Husband), Doug, Marilyn(Steve's Wife and hostess), and Julie






Doug is making room for the other half of the wine to fit on counter.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 12, 2011)

I was just about to bust your chops and say thats all the wine there is when i finished reading that!!!!! hehehehe Nice spread of wine and food y'all!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 12, 2011)

There was another six or so cases for swapping and Steve had a help yourself to his wine cellar (seriously). There was no shortage of food to eat, beverages to drink or wine to take home.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 12, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> I reached in my pocket and found a pair of pink p...oh never mind I left them under the kitchen table.



Those were mine. Glad you left them as they are my favorite pair. Hope Julie gets all the masking tape off of her from the bondage demostration.

Thank you everyone for attending. Marilyn and I hope everyone enjoyed themselves as much as Doug's daughter. She wore me out. I believe I'm still "IT"! Very appreciative of all the food I told everyone not to bring. It all worked out well.

Glad I now have some room for some more bottles of wine.


----------



## mikez104 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for today Steve! It was great fun to taste everyone's creations. So much good food and wine. Mike's beer was awesome! I couldn't get enough of the venison jerky. It was nice meeting everyone.


----------



## almargita (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow! Thanks again Steve & Marilyn for hosting a great get together!! Tasted a lot of really nice wines & have ideas on making some new ones. Dan, quick work on putting the pictures up. As you can see, there was a large selection of different wines from the pictures. 
I didn't even change the clocks ahead last night after getting home, just laid on the sofa & that was it!! Out like a light!!
Thawing out the blueberry/Pom cans to start new wine this morning, washing off some labels from bottles, re downloading new Maps again for my Garmin GPS as something isn't working right! It couldn't find Steves house yesterday & was giving me an error! Looks like a busy day.....
Also thanks to everyone for the big wine swap, Difficult in selecting who's to try first......
Al


----------



## Redtrk (Mar 13, 2011)

Looks like you all had a great time!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 13, 2011)

Redtrk said:


> Looks like you all had a great time!



Weren't you there Rick? Oh Yeah well maybe this summer! LOL


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 13, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Doug is making room for the other half of the wine to fit on counter.



What you do not see is the cases of wine everyone brought to share. It was a huge variety. We even did a taste sample of one of my candy cane wines. Not much peppermint. Probably best to back sweeten and add extract. Still experimenting. Have time until Christmas.

It is great to have such wonderful folks to be able to share ideas and answer questions regarding wine making. It makes this hobby even better. Very happy we were available to have everyone over.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 2, 2011)

Folks there is lot's of action in Northwest PA. Doug is having a party this month in Pittsburgh. On June 4th my wife and I are having another winemakers party at our house and in July Julie will be hosting one near Butler. If anyone is interested in attending please pm us with your email address. I need Vic, Flem, Almargita and Daisy to please pm me your email addresses so I can send you the details and add you to my winemakers contact list. Larry you are also about the same distance from me as most the people from Pittsburgh. We would love to have you now that you're retired and looking for something to do.







View attachment Wine Party Jun 4 2011 Blank.pdf


----------



## Larryh86GT (May 3, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Larry you are also about the same distance from me as most the people from Pittsburgh. We would love to have you now that you're retired and looking for something to do.



Thanks for the kind offer Dan. Right now I'm not going to plan that far ahead. And gas will probably up to 5.00 a gallon by then.


----------

